# Ipad 1, Garageband et clavier Maître USB, ÇA MARCHE !



## FredStrasbourg (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour.
Garageband sur iPad, c'est pas mal. Mais ce serait encore mieux si on pouvait y brancher un clavier maître, non ?
J'ai cherché sur plusieurs forums et sites. Cette compatibilité est précisée, mais je n'ai trouvé personne qui l'a réellement testé.
Alors j'ai essayé de brancher mon M-AUDIO 88es via l'adaptateur Apple (celui destiné à la connexion d'un appareil photo USB).
Et ça marche nickel ! Le clavier est parfaitement reconnu, et l'iPad arrive même à l'alimenter ! L'autonomie de ce dernier ne semble pas en prendre un coup (j'ai "joué" une heure et n'ai perdu que 10-15 % d'autonomie). Le souci de batterie devrait cependant se poser pour de longues utilisations intensives (ce que je n'ai pas encore testé), puisqu'on ne peut pas connecter l'adaptateur et charger l'iPad en même temps...


----------



## Zabelle_be (6 Juin 2011)

Salut!

En v'là une bonne nouvelle!

Pour l'alimentation du clavier, ça se passe comment avec l'Ipad? Tu le branches sur secteur ou il est auto-alimenté via l'Ipad???


----------



## FredStrasbourg (6 Juin 2011)

Je n'ai pas eu d'alim avec le clavier, c'est donc l'iPad qui alimente le bouzin.
Cela ne semble pas poser de problème.


----------



## b-squared (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je relance le sujet pour savoir si quelqu'un avait testé cette solution avec un iphone? L'adaptateur usb fonctionne sur iphone? et si oui le clavier maitre est-il reconnue?

Merci par avance!


----------



## Nathalex (1 Août 2011)

Egalement un petit retour d'expérience suggérée par ce post.
Le clavier de la maison est le M-Audio 49 : sur l'iPad 1, j'ai un message me disant que l'iPad ne peut pas fournir suffisamment d'énergie mais ça marche très bien sur iPad 2.
Pas tout à fait la même chose que le témoignage précédent, donc


----------



## FredStrasbourg (1 Août 2011)

Bizarre en effet ! Je certifie pourtant que cela marche au poil sur mon "vieil" iPad 1, et que ce dernier alimente bien le clavier... Je l'utilise plusieurs fois par semaine.


----------

